# What would you pay for this?



## Jettin2pointSlow (Mar 5, 2002)

I found a 2001 A6 Quatrro 2.7t, with 133k miles. It had a brand new engine put in with only 30k miles on the new one. Its a dark blue color, black leather interior. Nothing wrong with it, all maintenance records, extremely clean no dents.. NADA is showing around 11k for an A6 with 30k miles and 6k for an A6 with 133k miles... The guy is asking 6 flat... I think its a steal and am more than likely gona go pick it up tommarow, as long as the transmission shifts perfectly into reverse anyways.. Let me know what yall think!


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: What would you pay for this? (Jettin2pointSlow)*

Did they replace the turbos with the engine? If not, expect to replace them sooner or later. If they were not replaced, I would try to talk him down some more. It could cost $3G to $4G if you do the work yourself, and easily $6G+ to have a shop do it. You have to pull both the engine and transmission to change the turbos. If it is possible, you might be able to get a third party extended warranty. Just so your homework and make sure they will cover the turbos.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: What would you pay for this? (Snowhere)*

Mind if I take the black interior and you have my tan?


----------



## Jettin2pointSlow (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: What would you pay for this? (Snowhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_Did they replace the turbos with the engine? If not, expect to replace them sooner or later. If they were not replaced, I would try to talk him down some more. It could cost $3G to $4G if you do the work yourself, and easily $6G+ to have a shop do it. You have to pull both the engine and transmission to change the turbos. If it is possible, you might be able to get a third party extended warranty. Just so your homework and make sure they will cover the turbos. 

I didnt even think about that, but I dont know why they would have left the old turbos on when they replaced the entire engine? Good point though, ill look into it, I kind of automatically thought new engine= new turbos, but maybe this isnt the case


----------



## Jettin2pointSlow (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: What would you pay for this? (Jettin2pointSlow)*

As it turns out the turbo's were "serviced" at the time of the engine replacement, which im guessing just means they took them off the old 2.7, tested them and put them on the new unit... I doubt they were rebuilt.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: What would you pay for this? (Jettin2pointSlow)*

Hey Jettin
I would say that 6K is not a bad deal knowing that you would not have to deal with some of the small crap (cam seals etc) for a while. Turbos is a major expense if you do not intend to do it yourself. All other maintenance for that matter on these cars are not cheap, unless you can get your hands dirty. Just something to keep in mind... 
INHO, I would not even bother with the 11K number as that means nothing as far as the value of the car is concerned. If anything should happen to the car, your insurance company will only look at the Odometer.
Great car though, and I bet you will not regret getting it.








Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## Jettin2pointSlow (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: What would you pay for this? (Massboykie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Massboykie* »_Hey Jettin
I would say that 6K is not a bad deal knowing that you would not have to deal with some of the small crap (cam seals etc) for a while. Turbos is a major expense if you do not intend to do it yourself. All other maintenance for that matter on these cars are not cheap, unless you can get your hands dirty. Just something to keep in mind... 
INHO, I would not even bother with the 11K number as that means nothing as far as the value of the car is concerned. If anything should happen to the car, your insurance company will only look at the Odometer.
Great car though, and I bet you will not regret getting it.








Cheers
Massboykie

Yea I hear ya, the car is rediculously smooth. Ive never felt an engine so smooth actually. I worked out the deal today and im paying 5k cash for it tommarow morning, which I think is a great deal. Cant wait to throw some rs4 rims on this bad boy and lower it...


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: What would you pay for this? (Jettin2pointSlow)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Post up some pics when you get her. It's not a bad deal, now that you have an idea what you are getting into.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## ImSpecialerThanU (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: What would you pay for this? (Snowhere)*

pics or it didnt happen


----------

